# Window Tinting Waiver



## ghm

I had my Front Driver and Passenger windows tinted about two years ago at my Doctor's recommendation due to a skin condition. I was given a 'note' for the tint, or prescription so to speak and was sent on my way. I was pulled over a year or so ago for the tint, and showed the officer the note and was sent on my way. I thought that was the end of it, but I went to get my vehicle inspected three days ago, and was rejected for window tint. I showed the inspector my doctor's note, and was told that it was not the proper documentation, and that I am supposed to get a Tinted Glass Waiver from Medical Affairs at the RMV. (I haven't been driving the vehicle due to it being a safety violation and I do not want to be arrested).

I headed to the Medical Affairs unit yesterday, and was told that while I have the proper documentation for the Waiver, they won't issue it because the vehicle is leased, and not owned. I was a little thrown off by this as the first line of the Waiver Application states the vehicle must be Owned or Operated* By. The asterisk on the Operated By states the Additional Information is required. I can't find ANYTHING documenting that a leased vehicle cannot have a waiver applied to it. I'm not trying to cause a stink at all, but I'm wondering if anyone knows anything backing this? Or if there is an appeals process to go through? The tint really does help, but I'm prepared to remove it if it is necessary, I just wanted to know if there was anything documenting the fact that a leased vehicle cannot have a waiver applied to it. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Harley387

Could you possibly have a lighter (legal) shade of tint applied? Also, you cannot be arrested in Massachusetts for driving with a rejected sticker. Your vehicle could be towed, you could be cited for operating after rejected for safety, and for the tint violation, but not arrested.


----------



## CJIS

Sunglasses?


----------



## CJIS

Scratch that misread the skin condition part... However I thought most car windows had UV ray protection the the windows. Is it the UV light or any light that effects you?


----------



## GreenMachine

what happens when you go into the sun?


----------



## Harley387

GreenMachine said:


> what happens when you go into the sun?


Perhaps....this?


----------



## L4G81

Ok dude. You saw my response in the OTHER tint thread and had a brainstorm. YOU ARE NOT ALIBINO. Suck it up and deal with your tintless windows!


----------



## buddylee

*Window Tint Question*

Is the window tint law in Massachusetts a primary or a secondary law? I know in other states you cannot be pulled over soley for tint and I was wondering if that applied here in Mass as well.


----------



## OfficerObie59

*Re: Window Tint Question*



Wolfman said:


> I would suggest that these questions should have been asked while you were still at the RMV medical affairs unit. Go back and ask the questions to the people who actually work there.
> 
> Massachusetts RMV - Mature Driver Information


 Dito..."mature" driver? Enother liberal euphamism...


buddylee said:


> Is the window tint law in Massachusetts a primary or a secondary law? I know in other states you cannot be pulled over soley for tint and I was wondering if that applied here in Mass as well.


Primary enforcement w/ $250 fine.


----------



## TRPDiesel

*Re: Window Tint Question*



buddylee said:


> Is the window tint law in Massachusetts a primary or a secondary law? I know in other states you cannot be pulled over soley for tint and I was wondering if that applied here in Mass as well.


Anytime in Massachusetts you feel as though you have not committed any infraction that justifies a motor vehicle stop, you have no obligation to stop. So when you see the blue and white alternating emergency lights behind, just ignore them and speed up. If you choose to address the Officer or Trooper, just stop in the travel lane (left lane if a limited access highway), exit your vehicle and tell him/her she has no right to stop you. When asked for your identification, refuse to identify yourself and if they try to arrest you-Resist such an unlawful arrest. If you follow these instructions, I promise that you will not receive a civil money violation for window tint from the police.


----------



## 263FPD

*Re: Window Tint Question*



TRPDiesel said:


> Anytime in Massachusetts you feel as though you have not committed any infraction that justifies a motor vehicle stop, you have no obligation to stop. So when you see the blue and white alternating emergency lights behind, just ignore them and speed up. If you choose to address the Officer or Trooper, just stop in the travel lane (left lane if a limited access highway), exit your vehicle and tell him/her she has no right to stop you. When asked for your identification, refuse to identify yourself and if they try to arrest you-Resist such an unlawful arrest. If you follow these instructions, *I promise that you will not receive a civil money violation for window tint from the police.*




Yes I agree. No citation, Just a severe thumping, followed by OC,then followed by a Tasering.


----------



## Wheels332

*Where'd WHO go?*

Hummmmmm, doesn't like sunlight...

  
Hey, ha hello? Hey, where'd he go?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

harley387 said:


> perhaps....this?


baaaaaaa haaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sam1974

*Re: Where'd WHO go?*



Wheels332 said:


> Hummmmmm, doesn't like sunlight...
> 
> 
> Hey, ha hello? Hey, where'd he go?


Vampire? I was thinking the same thing..


----------

